# Alien Gear Exclusive Forums Contest - Win a FREE Alien Gear Holster!



## AlienGearHolsters (Jan 28, 2014)

After running our Twitter and Facebook contests, many of you made it known that you do not use Social Media. So we promised we would do a Forums-specific Alien Gear giveaway for our loyal forum friends. So here it is!










The rules are simple. Just go here and enter your information.

For every 75 entries that we get we will add another winner! So spread the word, as the more people that enter the more holsters we will be giving away!

Winners will be randomly selected and announced here on Halloween (October 31st).


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Entered. But I've already got an AlienGear holster for all my guns except the Para P14-45 (and that one has been ordered...).

So I guess when I win, I'll have no choice but to buy another gun.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

DirtyDog said:


> Entered. But I've already got an AlienGear holster for all my guns except the Para P14-45 (and that one has been ordered...).
> 
> So I guess when I win, I'll have no choice but to buy another gun.


It "would" be a shame to have an empty holster around without a pistol to keep it company.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

That what I intend to tell my wife!


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

I will enter it if my holster EVER shows up. Can't endorse something I've never tried.


----------



## AlienGearHolsters (Jan 28, 2014)

Happy Halloween everyone!

We had a great response to the contest which yielded SIX winners! Here are the winners:










Harry @TaurusArmed 
Slug @GlockForum
Wizemt20 @XDTalk
USA Shark @FloridaConcealedCarry
KRWeiss @M&P-Pistol
Nick Burkhardt @USACarry

Thank you everyone for participating. For those who did not get selected, we will certainly try and do more of these in the future and give everyone another opportunity to win.


----------

